# Brodie



## Neon460 (Jul 1, 2008)

This is my bman!!! We bought the EVO small bites today and he seems to like it! They also make treats, yay. Thank you everyone for your help!


----------



## clmalcolm (Jun 22, 2008)

*evo*

i love evo-- been a month now and the dogs are in love


----------



## mastifflover2 (Jul 1, 2008)

what a sweet face!


----------

